# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 13-05: Treachery Voting Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

​

This concludes Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories Challenge 13-05! 

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Thursday, 06 June 2013*. At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 13-06 will be posted.

Due to the change in the reputation system, the rewards for entering/winning have also changed:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 13-05:

*Table of Contents*

*Table of Contents*

Lord of the Night - He Who Betrays First

Firemahlazer - Web of Uncertainties

Jonileth - The Price of Freedom

Romero's Own - Traitor

Liliedhe - Out, Damn Spot...

Adrian - Time to Hunt the Men!​


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

*1st Place:* Liliedhe, Out, damn spot..., 3pts
*2nd Place:* Lord of the Night, He Who Betrays First, 2pts
*3rd Place:* Romero's Own, Golden Lies, 1pt


Adrian, *Time to hunt the men*: A solid concept. However the style did not quite fit the plot: for example, narrating actions rather than experiencing, and poetic prose rather than natural speech.

Firemahlazer, *Web of Uncertainties*: This read as if it was being retold later with external commentary, which made it less involving: for example "Obviously...", "Naturally..."

jonileth, *The Price of Freedom*: The Necrons seemed a touch too youthful in personality.

Liliedhe, *Out, damn spot...*:Excellent crescendo. However I found the ending slightly unclear.

Lord of the Night, *He Who Betrays First*: Excellent use of the sudden but inevitable betrayal.

Romero's Own, *Golden Lies*: Interesting premise; the cutting back and forth created a good air of confusion.


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

1) Lord of the Night - He who betrays first 3 pts
2) jonileth - The Price of Freedom 2 pts
3) Romero's Own - Golden Lies 1 pt

@Romero: Sorry for turning teacher , but IIV is an impossible number. V is five. IV is four, and VII is seven. IIV does not exist, three would be III.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

1st Place: Liliedhe, Out, damn spot..., 3pts
2nd Place: Lord of the Night, He Who Betrays First, 2pts
3rd Place: Romero's Own, Golden Lies, 1pt


----------



## Richter_DL (Aug 30, 2012)

1st - Liliedhe - Out, Damn Spot
2nd - Lord of the Night - He Who Betrays first
3rd - Jonileth - The Price Of Freedom


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

1st-adrian-Time to hunt the men! 3pts
2nd-jonileth-The Price of Freedom2pts
3rd-Romero's Own-Traitor 1pt


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*my votes*

1st. - Lord of the Night - He Who Betrays First 3 points



3rd - Jonileth - The Price of Freedom 1 point



2nd - Liliedhe - Out, Damn Spot... 2 points 

good reads all.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/1372473-post9.html


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

1) Lord of the Night - He Who Betrays First 3pts
2) Liliedhe - Out, Damn Spot... 2pts
3) Jonileth - The Price of Freedom 1pt


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

1: Jonileth - The Price of Freedom 3pts
2: Romero's Own - Golden Lies 2pts
3: Liliedhe - Out, Damn Spot... 1pt


Edit: Got two of my choices mixed up, apologies.


LotN


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

1st: Liliedhe - Out, Damn Spot... 3pts
2nd: Firemahlazer - Web of Uncertainties 2pts
3rd: Lord of the Night - He Who Betrays First


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

1st: Lord of Night - He who betrays first - 3 points
2nd: Liliedhe - Out, damn spot... - 2 points
3rd : Firemahlazer - Web of Uncertainties - 1 Point


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

So.....

If my count is right, and no-one is going to vote after this, then the scores are.

*Third Place*: Romero's Own - Golden Lies with a total of 6 points.

*Second Place*: Jonileth - The Price of Freedom with a total of 10 points.

And *First Place*.......

A tie between Liliedhe (Out, Damn Spot) and Lord of Night (He Who Betrays First) with 19 points each.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Boc is off defending the free world against ice-cream, so I will step in.

Winners are:

Joint First: *Liliedhe* and *Lord of the Night*

Third: *Jonileth*


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Boc is off defending the free world against ice-cream and does not seem to have remembered this, so I will step in.

Winners are:

Joint First: *Liliedhe* and *Lord of the Night*

Third: *Jonileth*


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations to all competitors and well done to Lord of Night and Liliedhe


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations everyone  and thanks for all the votes.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats to all, thanks for the votes.


LotN


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol aye, I was on vacation in Mexico (all inclusive, i.e. drunk for many, MANY straight days) and many thanks for stepping up when I'd failed to ask Dave, congrats to the winners, and the next topic will be posted shortly


----------

